# Arequipa Vs Trujillo... Again



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*Arequipa* * "La ciudad Blanca"*

















































































*VS*

*Trujillo* *"Ciudad de la eterna primavera"*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya ahora eligan... su favorita


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Trujillo!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las dos ciudades tienen unos centros historicos hermosisimos....pero me gusta el estilo suburbano que tiene Trujillo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues yo me quedo con Arequipa, las construcciones con piedra tallada, son mis favoritas...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en realidad me gustan las dos ciudades pero mas me gusta arequipa...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

elijoa arequipa me parece mas bonita


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me parece que Arequipa es más bacán, por las fotos me quedo con arequipa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm me gusta este theard osea elegi buenas fotos.. que les parece si algun dia hago un versus del trio del norte Piura vs trujillo vs chiclayo... y sigan votando


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No seas malo...seguro que ganara Trujillo. En el net, solo se pueden encontrar fotos de la plaza de chiclayo porque parece que la gente tiene flojera de irse al hipodromo de Jockey en la victoria.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

arquipa es mas bonita, mas grande y mas desarrollada!!!! aunqie trujilo es uff muy bonita tambien


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Arequipa por lejos...no hay duda que es mas alucinante por su geografia. Ademas, su arquitectura es hermosisima, ese color blanco del sillar le da un toque elegante a sus edificios historicos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Arequipa por lejos...no hay duda que es mas alucinante por su geografia. Ademas, su arquitectura es hermosisima, ese color blanco del sillar le da un toque elegante a sus edificios historicos.


y el paisaje es lo mejor


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Arequipa gana por arquitectura y limpieza, pero por gente gana trujillo....2 a 1 gana Arequipa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

obviamente me quedo con trujillo, aunque este mes de agosto estaria viajando a arequipa a un congreso de arquitectura (conea), por lo que tendre la chance de conocerla por primera vez y tener una idea mas completa sobre esta hermosa ciudad blanca, aparte que tomare fotos !!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

para los que no se dieron cuenta, puse este banner hecho por filter en el post inicial del thread !!! esta muy bueno..

cada VS thread tendra su banner


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Liquid hice un banner para el vs que esta en tu primer post, Skyperu me ayudó a subirlo, si haces más versus me avisas y hago un banner de las ciudades en duelo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> para los que no se dieron cuenta, puse este banner hecho por filter en el post inicial del thread !!! esta muy bueno..
> 
> cada VS thread tendra su banner


umm esta bonito el banners si no hubiera tenido el edificio servat ubiera quedado mejor... :bash: :bash:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

xdios osea pa que crear otro theard de ciudades vs ciudades si solo votan menos de veinte gggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ummm me gusta este theard osea elegi buenas fotos.. que les parece si algun dia hago un versus del trio del norte Piura vs trujillo vs chiclayo... y sigan votando


Esto puede ser cuando tenga fotos actualizadas de Piura!!

Porq en edificios mas altos Piura le gana a trujillo y a chiclayo.
Ah le comento hay un proyecto para la ciudad de Piura, es sobre la via expresa de Piura q uniran los distritos de Piura, castilla hasta el distrito de catacaos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

AREQUIPA de hecho es mejor , esa mescla entre la monumentalidad colonial y esos toques de modernidad y el entorno natural fantastico rodeada de volcanes tiene un valle y una bella campiña combinacion que ninguna ciudad peruana posee por esos motivos creo que arequpa es muy superior a trujillo.
No quero pecar de regionalista pero los arequipeños somos asi orgullosos de nuestra tierra popr algo no se nace en vano al pie de un volcannnnnn.

 :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Rafo es verdad q arequipa es mas desarrollada q trujillo pero no es mucha la diferencia y asi no te iluciones mucho..
Lima con las las ciudades de Piura,trujillo, chiclayo y arequipa ahi si hay una gran diferencia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> AREQUIPA de hecho es mejor , esa mescla entre la monumentalidad colonial y esos toques de modernidad y el entorno natural fantastico rodeada de volcanes tiene un valle y una bella campiña combinacion que ninguna ciudad peruana posee por esos motivos creo que arequpa es muy superior a trujillo.
> No quero pecar de regionalista pero los arequipeños somos asi orgullosos de nuestra tierra popr algo no se nace en vano al pie de un volcannnnnn.
> 
> :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:



yo entenderte muy bien et:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en realidad si arequipa tuviera mas densidad de edificios seria una de las mas atractivas y bellas ciudades de latinoamerica en fin ojala que la descentralizacion se dea en variasciudadespara que no solo sea lima la unica ciudad peruana con edificios grandes y un entorno urbanistico parecido a las de otras grandes ciudades


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> en realidad si arequipa tuviera mas densidad de edificios seria una de las mas atractivas y bellas ciudades de latinoamerica en fin ojala que la descentralizacion se dea en variasciudadespara que no solo sea lima la unica ciudad peruana con edificios grandes y un entorno urbanistico parecido a las de otras grandes ciudades


Arequipa no necesita mas densidad de edificios para ser atractiva y bella. Ya lo es. Su plaza de Armas es una de las mas bellas del Peru, al igual que su centro historico.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que si, ademas el centro historico de Arequipa ha sido declarada Patrimonio Cultural de la humanidad por la UNESCO, en el año 2000, convirtiendose en la tercera ciudad peruana en ostentar este titulo.
En mi opinion se deberia proponer tambien a la ciudad de ayacucho.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Por que Trujillo no califica para ser patrimonio mundial? Aunquesea Chanchan lo es pues....pero en serio, el centro historico trujillano deberia ser patrimonio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mandale una carta a la UNESCO pues..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me parece que Arequipa está mejor, pero Trujillo está avanzando bastante últimamente.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lo hare para tu santo. 

Bueno, tratare de buscar informacion para ver si el gobierno central lleva un plan para hacer que el centro historico de Trujillo sea patrimonio. Podria ser todo que esta adentro de la avenida espana.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Y bueno, con esto termino de irme fuera del tema. Reitero que mi voto fue para Trujillo....linda playa que parece ser Huanchaco. Quien no sabe de Huanchaco? 

BIENES PERUANOS EN LA LISTA INDICATIVA DEL CENTRO DEL PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL

Los Bienes (natural, cultural y mixto) propuestos oficialmente por el Perú en la Lista Indicativa son los siguientes:

- Complejo Arqueológico de Pachacamac,
- Centro Histórico de Trujillo,
- Centro Histórico de Cajamarca,
- Camino Inca, antes llamado "Qhapac Ñan"


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Lo hare para tu santo.
> 
> Bueno, tratare de buscar informacion para ver si el gobierno central lleva un plan para hacer que el centro historico de Trujillo sea patrimonio. Podria ser todo que esta adentro de la avenida espana.


 :|


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Arequipa no necesita mas densidad de edificios para ser atractiva y bella. Ya lo es. Su plaza de Armas es una de las mas bellas del Peru, al igual que su centro historico.


umm yo creo para que quede algo asi como cartagena de indias... de ser bella si lo es de ser hermosa tambien pero creo que podria combertirse en una ciudad mas atractiva con mas edificios


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

arequipa es de lejos mucho mejor .......


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> arequipa es de lejos mucho mejor .......




asi es, y Trujillo de cerquita, bien cerca, es mucho mejor........


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa goza de un mini centralismo.....no hay ciudad ni de la mitad de su tama~o en el sur, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Arequipa goza de un mini centralismo.....no hay ciudad ni de la mitad de su tama~o en el sur, si no me equivoco.


si px yo creo que ni ica ni tacna se igual de grandes... pienso que trujillo como es un poco mas chico que arequipa se puede comparar un poco a chiclayo y piura en tamaño...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Es q en el norte hay descentralismo mientras tanto en el sur no lo hay.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Pero en un mediano Plazo creo q las ciudades del norte van a sobrepasar a Arequipa.
Porq en el norte es una región muy rica en recursos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hay mas estabilidad en el norte que en el sur.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Pero en un mediano Plazo creo q las ciudades del norte van a sobrepasar a Arequipa.
> Porq en el norte es una región muy rica en rrecursos.


ummm no se.... porque no creo que arequipa se queda estancada hasta que alguna otra ciudad progrese y sea mucho mejor... en realidad mientras que otras ciudades se desarrollan arequipa tambien (es algo equilibrado) Yo creo que para que alguna ciudad norteña supere a arequipa seria asi: que solo progrese el norte x unos años y arequipa no progrese y se quede estancada... en realidad la mayoria de regiones tiene bastante recursos... el sur y el oriente y el norte tiene bastantes recursos para desarrollarse espero que lo hagan... creo que el desarrollo economico debe ir acompañado de un desarrollo urbano positivo...


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

ajaja lo siento Skyperu pero me quedo con Arequipa!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Y bueno, con esto termino de irme fuera del tema. Reitero que mi voto fue para Trujillo....linda playa que parece ser Huanchaco. Quien no sabe de Huanchaco?
> 
> BIENES PERUANOS EN LA LISTA INDICATIVA DEL CENTRO DEL PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL
> 
> ...


Claro que si, no solo Trujillo, mi lista seria asi:

Centro historico de Trujillo
Centro historico de Cajamarca
Centro historico de ayacucho.
Iglesias barrocas de Puno,(que son mas de 20 y toda una belleza arquitectonica)
Iglesias Barrocas del Valle del colca.(igual que las de puno)
Centro arqueologico de Kuelap.
Pachacamac.
El Camino Inca.

y bueno no se me ocurre otras cosas. El Peru tiene hasta el momento 10 bienes reconocidos por la Unesco como patrimonios, entre centros historicos, monumentos arqueologicos y reservas naturales...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Y bueno, con esto termino de irme fuera del tema. Reitero que mi voto fue para Trujillo....linda playa que parece ser Huanchaco. Quien no sabe de Huanchaco?
> 
> BIENES PERUANOS EN LA LISTA INDICATIVA DEL CENTRO DEL PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL
> 
> ...


hey que bien entonces cajamrca ya recibiria otro reconocimiento aparte de ser patrimonio de cultural ehistorico de las americas pero esta ves a nivel mundial :cheers: :cheers: ojala que sea patrimonio de la unesco y trujillo tambien me ha gustado sus casonas virreinales bien conservadas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

EL PERU DEBE SER PATRIMONIO CULTURAL DE LA HUMANIDAD, JEJE


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

oigan choches les propongo algo porque trasladamos este tread al foro "califica nuestras ciudades " para que la votacion sea mas objetiva , porque aca cada quien vota por su ciudad , mejor q otrso foristas opinen y den su voto para ver cual es la mejor, y sobre esa burrada de q arequipa va a ser superada por alguna ciudad del norte lo dudo muchiiiiiiisimi ya q aca tebemos con grandes recursos: es posible q el gas de camisea llegue aca a arequipa , y con eso de la carretera interocenica el desarrollo arequipeño sera imparable


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

NO CREO QUE FUNCIONE, ES UN TEMA MUY REGIONAL, HASTA AHORA NADIE HA PUESTO ESTE TIPO DE POLLS EN EL FORO LATINO, ESTA BIEN AQUI...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sip, nadie conoce nuestras ciudades y la mayoria de fotos de ellas dejan mucho que desar...salvo las que encontre de Trujillo y unas de Arequipa que vi hace tiempo. 

Ese bypass de Arequipa ya fue.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> oigan choches les propongo algo porque trasladamos este tread al foro "califica nuestras ciudades " para que la votacion sea mas objetiva , porque aca cada quien vota por su ciudad , mejor q otrso foristas opinen y den su voto para ver cual es la mejor, y sobre esa burrada de q arequipa va a ser superada por alguna ciudad del norte lo dudo muchiiiiiiisimi ya q aca tebemos con grandes recursos: es posible q el gas de camisea llegue aca a arequipa , y con eso de la carretera interocenica el desarrollo arequipeño sera imparable


 Y acaso Piura no tiene recursos???
Tambíen la Interoceánica saldra por Piura!!

Y tiene otros proyectos grandes q muy pronto se van ejecutar.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Rafo, queridisimo Rafo....Arequipa tiene majes...si que lindo. Pero el norte tiene el proyecto Chira Piura o Alto Piura...no se como se llama pero igual es de irrigacion, tambien el norte tiene Chavimochic y Tinajones-Olmos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> oigan choches les propongo algo porque trasladamos este tread al foro "califica nuestras ciudades " para que la votacion sea mas objetiva , porque aca cada quien vota por su ciudad , mejor q otrso foristas opinen y den su voto para ver cual es la mejor, y *sobre esa burrada de q arequipa va a ser superada por alguna ciudad del norte * lo dudo muchiiiiiiisimi ya q aca tebemos con grandes recursos: es posible q el gas de camisea llegue aca a arequipa , y con eso de la carretera interocenica el desarrollo arequipeño sera imparable



estimado rafo, cuidado con la burrada que dices........


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

eso mi characato carambas......pacto incascrapers!!!

yo voto por trujillo...seria una de las pocas veces que voto sin conocer realmente la otra opcion..pero lo hago por el simple hecho de que trujillo tiene a huanchaco...y eso no se lo quita nadie jajaja..no puedo vivir sin mar


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Arequipa tiene Mollendo y Mejia...para mi mucho mas lindo que Huanchaco! Jejeje.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Voto x Arequipa, en las fotos me gustan mas y además conozco Arequipa xD.. aunque debo decir que Trujillo anda muuuuuy cerca, tendré que conocerla alguna vez..


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero esta mas lejos!...no me afana vivir rodeado de cerros


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jejeje...sip, aunque no lo creas yo soy igual, sin el mar no puedo vivir.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> pero esta mas lejos!...no me afana vivir rodeado de cerros



no sabes lo que te pierdes, los andes son lo maximo (huaraz especialmente), mientras tu quieres vivir al lado de mar, yo quiero hacerlo rodeado de montañas, hahaha!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Rodeado de montañas...obviamente.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no sabes lo que te pierdes, los andes son lo maximo (huaraz especialmente), mientras tu quieres vivir al lado de mar, yo quiero hacerlo rodeado de montañas, hahaha!!!


exacto... prefiero yo tambien los andes por esa razon y alguna otra... vote por arequipa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tambien me gusta estar rodeado de cerros, ya estoy acostumbrado, por eso me gusta Lima, Cerros y mar juntos...


----------



## Renzo (Jun 25, 2004)

Recuerden que los VS threads están prohibidos amigos... Skyperu cerrará esta trenza en breve


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok cerrado, por lo menos aqui quedo demostrado mucha clase y no hubieron faltas de respeto ni nada, por lo que se podria reconsiderar esta clase de threads (en mi opinion)


----------

